# Has anyone ever fished in Italy?



## DuckBuckGoose30 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am possibly going to Italy at the end of October and really want to fish.
I just did a quick search near Venice and there are a TON of charters.

Just thought I would see if anyone here has ever gone and can recommend one from experience.
Thanks!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've always wanted to go ocean fishing in Venice. But Venice, Louisiana, lol. I've never heard anything about fishing in Italy, but since it is surrounded by ocean, it stands to reason there is fishing to be done. If I traveled all the way to Italy, I would probably spend my time sight-seeing. So much to see, and do in a relatively small Country. We have some family friends who lived there for some time. They said it was normal to drive across the Country to attend parties at Friend's houses. And they said partying was a big part of life, there. Great wines.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DuckBuckGoose30 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am possibly going to Italy at the end of October and really want to fish.
> I just did a quick search near Venice and there are a TON of charters.
> ...


Go for it. While we were in Greece we did some snorkeling and were amazed by how few fish there were. I think you are going to find the seas around Italy have been pretty heavily fished and you are going to need a guide to have much of a chance of catching anything.

Good luck!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Northernfisher said:


> Go for it. While we were in Greece we did some snorkeling and were amazed by how few fish there were. I think you are going to find the seas around Italy have been pretty heavily fished and you are going to need a guide to have much of a chance of catching anything.
> 
> Good luck!!


I took some fishing tackle to the Atlantis Resort @ Bahamas before. I quickly found out that all of the nearshore fish are pretty much caught-out, and you have to run quite a distance to get into any good fishing. I had a good time wading, and casting, but didn't catch anything. I had to fight the urge to cast into the pool at the resort that had the Blacktip Sharks. They looked like a lot of fun to fight.
Aruba had a notable lack of nearshore fish, as well.


----------



## Fishmon (Jan 16, 2003)

Never been, but I know there are Bluefin Tuna there. Not sure if year round or seasonal. I believe best is on eastern coast. Good Luck.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to Sardinia a couple years ago. Avid diver and I have to agree that there's not much going on there fish wise. I'd definitely go with a charter instead of shore fishing.


----------



## DuckBuckGoose30 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the insight! I would agree that I would not call it a "fisherman's paradise", but Italy is where the wife wants to go, so Italy it is! I was browsing earlier and it looks like Lake Como could be good with a guide.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DuckBuckGoose30 said:


> Thanks for all the insight! I would agree that I would not call it a "fisherman's paradise", but Italy is where the wife wants to go, so Italy it is! I was browsing earlier and it looks like Lake Como could be good with a guide.


I know you are asking about fishing, but if you are in Lake Como area this trip is outstanding:
https://www.raileurope.com/train/bernina-express-7545

I could see Lake Como as not being overfished. 

Enjoy.


----------

